
Dinner for One: New Year's Eve Sketch Beloved in Germany Finally Screened in UK - Tomte
https://inews.co.uk/culture/television/dinner-for-one-music-hall-sketch-beloved-by-millions-of-germans-finally-gets-uk-premiere/
======
em-bee
discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18794397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18794397)

